# Carseat issue: Seat not reclined enough?



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm hoping one of the CPS techs will see this!

Here's the issue: We have a newborn babe and are using our Evenflow Triumph, that formerly belonged to our daughter. It is installed rearfacing using the latch system in our Ford Focus Wagon. It is in the fully reclined position, meant for newborns. However, because the seats of the car slant towards the back, the seat is fairly upright. Is there anything that can be done about this...to level the base of the seat so that the seat is reclined? Is this dangerous?

Also, we're trying to get in to have our seats inspected and I can't seem to find anyone who can do it for months! AAA said their first availability is _October_ 19th! The police department inspector is out on maternity and the car dealerships won't do it unless you own their brand of car.







: Any tips?

TIA


----------



## Joannarachel (Dec 10, 2005)

You can use a pool noodle or rolled up towel at the base at the fold in the seat to make it tip back more.


----------



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

Wow, that simple huh? I figured you couldn't do that!


----------



## Jwebbal (May 31, 2004)

If one pool noodle doesn't do it, you can tape three of them together and use that.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

We also use pool noodles when we go checks. Check out www.seatcheck.org for your zip and surrounding cities and zips.


----------



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80*
Check out www.seatcheck.org for your zip and surrounding cities and zips.

That's where I got all the numbers! Sounds like I'm going to have to wait until at least August to get my seat checked.


----------



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

Dh just "installed" the noodle and the seat fits muuuch better! Thanks ladies!


----------



## Hobbes (Jul 10, 2006)

Maybe you could try a surrounding police department outside of your local one to see if one can inspect it for you.


----------

